# Buttons untereinander - anstatt nebeneinander



## mkoeni1 (9. November 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

 ich programmiere gerade eine kl. Applet. Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich die Buttons auch alle untereinander anordnen und nicht nebeneinander.


```
import java.applet.Applet;
  import java.awt.*;
  
  import java.awt.Label;
  import java.awt.Font;
  import java.awt.Color;
  
  public class klapplet extends Applet {
  	  Button btn1 = new Button("1");
  	  Button btn2 = new Button("2");
  	  Button btn3 = new Button("3");
  
  	  public void init() {
  		 setFont(new Font("Monospaced", Font.BOLD, 20));
  		 btn1.setBackground(Color.GREEN);
  		 add(btn1);
  		 
  		 btn2.setBackground(Color.BLUE);
  		 add(btn2);
  		 
  		 btn3.setBackground(Color.pink);
  		 add(btn3);
  	  }
  
  }
```
 

  Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

  mfg
  mkoeni1


----------



## elmato (9. November 2005)

Klar geht das, schau dir mal die Layoutmanager an bzw google mal dannach. Je nachdem was du gerne machen möchtest würde ich das GridLayout nehmen, Beispielcode müsste jedemenge zu finden sein auch hier im Forum.

mfg 
elmato


----------



## mkoeni1 (9. November 2005)

Hallo elmato,

 coole Sache, danke fpr den Hinweis. Hab was brauchbares gefunden.

 mfg
 mkoeni1


----------



## MasterHimself (9. November 2005)

noch was anderes:

wenn du oben den import java.awt.*; hast brauchst du nicht mehr die einzelnen Klassen zu importieren,
bei größen Projekten hast du sonst einen 2 seitigen Importteil.

Grüße


----------



## hpvw (9. November 2005)

MasterHimself hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei größen Projekten hast du sonst einen 2 seitigen Importteil.


Who cares?
Jede gute IDE sollte den import-Teil automatisch generieren und ihn ausblenden, wenn er nicht benötigt wird (was fast jederzeit zutrifft).

Gruß hpvw


----------

